# Noob question - Jazz III Ultex 2.0 vs Jazz III



## trickae (May 29, 2012)

Have any of you guys tried the Jazz III ultex 2.0 vs the Jazz III 1.38 sharps?

With the ultex, To my ears i can immediately hear more clarity but I lose out on dexterity when compared to the standard Jazz III 1.38. 

I still feel the 1.38 are the most comfortable picks out there but I wish they didn't sound so muddy.

Is there any middle ground where there's a 1.38 sharp ultex? Is the petrucci sig pick supposedly the middle ground?

What are all your experiences with the two picks?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 29, 2012)

Have you tried the carbon fiber jazz3 max-grips? They're definetely a little brighter and snappier sounding than the regular jazz3 material.
I take a file and very softly sharpen the tips up a bit with a slight clock-wise twisting motion as to pre-bevel the tip in the same way it naturaly wears from fast tremelo-picking (gives it a thinner faster tip). If you rotate the thumb outwards and away from the hand when you trem-pick, then you'd bevel with a counter-clockwise (lefty loosey) file twist. Use a file too hard and it just squares off the profile or reduces length turning pick into junk.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2012)

Ultex seems to have the most attack.


----------



## trickae (May 29, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Have you tried the carbon fiber jazz3 max-grips? They're definetely a little brighter and snappier sounding than the regular jazz3 material.
> I take a file and very softly sharpen the tips up a bit with a slight clock-wise twisting motion as to pre-bevel the tip in the same way it naturaly wears from fast tremelo-picking (gives it a thinner faster tip). If you rotate the thumb outwards and away from the hand when you trem-pick, then you'd bevel with a counter-clockwise (lefty loosey) file twist. Use a file too hard and it just squares off the profile or reduces length turning pick into junk.



thanks man - never tried out the carbon fiber ones. Are they similary priced to the Ultex's? 



Konfyouzd said:


> Ultex seems to have the most attack.



Well it has a snappier response and a brighter attack. My picking is faster with the regular jazz III nylons but it's to bassey - lacking in any upper registers. Like the differences are as noticeable as night and day.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2012)

I noticed pretty much the same thing. The Jazz III nylons feel really smooth. The Jazz III Tortexes are my second favorite to the Ultexes.


----------



## Lagtastic (May 29, 2012)

Another vote for the carbon fiber Jazz IIIs here. Absolutely love those picks. The only picks I have found that can survive 20 minutes straight of Iced Earth galloping.


I used to switch between regular Jazz IIIs and Dunlop Tortex Heavy Jazz (the purple ones) for years. I would bevel the Tortex Heavy Jazz picks just a bit because I like a rounded edge. 


Do what I did. Order a 6 pack of all the different flavors of Jazz IIIs and see what you like best. I liked the Ultex second best, but I love the carbon fiber.


----------



## Hybrid138 (May 29, 2012)

Where can you order a six pack like that? As of now my favorite is the max grip nylon but I haven't tried the carbon fiber


----------



## GhostsofAcid (May 29, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> Where can you order a six pack like that? As of now my favorite is the max grip nylon but I haven't tried the carbon fiber



Amazon. I did that and ended up liking the Ultex Jaxx III 1.38's the best... I've also noticed that they can sound too warm but they facilitate playing so much over other picks that I just deal with it.

Edit: If you mean a 6 pack with one of each, I'm not sure... I just ordered a 6 pack of each type, at $2 to $5 each it wasn't too expensive.


----------



## Gryphon (May 29, 2012)

I liked the Jazz III over the Ultex Jazz 2mm. 

Oddly enough, the Ultex Sharp in 2 mm is my favorite pick, I just don't like the Ultex Jazzs in 2 mm.


----------



## Lagtastic (May 29, 2012)

I should have said order a 6 pack of each, unless your local store has a variety where you can just grab one.


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 1, 2012)

apparently the V-Picks "switchblade" i just bought is shaped exactly like a jazz iii little bigger and has hella attack made from HARD acrylic and they have a "stilleto" i have too same thing but smaller. and they dont ever seem to lose the point or knife edge i guess cus acrylic.

they have more attack than any pick i have tried, although i havent tried a jazz iii but i saw one the other day when i picked up another v-pick. 
all other picks sound so weak now, i try them every once in a while and im like "jeez what im gonna play a clean blues solo with this?!?" then grab the "switchblade" again 


EDIT: ^^^ @lagtastic above these look and feel the same with daily use gallops, quads, alternate picking a shitload etc. i play like black dahlia murder mostly and these have yet to show any wear whatsoever. always that new pick sound an feel.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 2, 2012)

I was using the original Nylon Jazz IIIs but recently tried out the tortex 1.14mm variety. It's thinner, which helps my accuracy and the surface is smooth which causes less irritation on my index finger. I've never had issues dropping picks, the grippiness isn't a problem for me.

Only downside with these is that they wear down pretty fast. If I run out I may try the ultex, but they don't have a smooth surface so I doubt I would like them as much.

I would recommend the tortex ones, though.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 7, 2012)

I tried the black Jazz Ultex 2.0 but they are not for me, to me they just don't feel right and also sound a bit weird.

I do like the yellow jazz Ultex, though, still my favorite is the tortex jazz (1.14mm).
I keep switching back and forth between different jazzIII's (ultex, nylon, tortex), but I keep coming back to the tortex jazz picks every time. Great picks!


----------



## trickae (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks guys 

I'm ordering a set of each type of Jazz III's off evilbay

Petrucci Signature Ultex 2.0
Ultex 2.0
Max grip Carbon fibre 2.0
Jazz III Nylons (using these for 2 years now)

I'll review these once they come in


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 8, 2012)

trickae said:


> thanks guys
> 
> I'm ordering a set of each type of Jazz III's off evilbay
> 
> ...



Do also order some tortex jazzIII's to give those a try!


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 11, 2012)

Santuzzo said:


> Do also order some tortex jazzIII's to give those a try!



Seconded.


----------



## StratoJazz (Jun 12, 2012)

After using the Jazz III Stiffo(black one), Jazz III Stiffo Grips, Jazz III Celluloid(red one), Jazz III Ultex(yellow obviously) and Jazz III Ultex 2.0, I can say this.

The Celluloid flexes the most, especially the EJ version. The stiffos are after thant and then both Ultex versions flex the least.

The really big difference between the Ultex 2.0 and the other picks is the bevel. The normal jazz III picks are flat, and personally I prefer this. The ultex 2.0 is slightly curved and if my memory serves me, it's also slightly thicker.

This will cost you alot more, but check these out:
Stone Guitar Picks, The best shop to Buy Guitar Picks

A stone pick is harder than all of the ones and they never wear out. Tone wise, they make you sound alittle darker, where the more plastic picks are alittle brighter.

My thinking is, it might give you the clarity that you're looking for without that bevel on the ultex 2.0. The only thing is if you tend lose picks, you end up losing $10 each time. It also takes them 2 weeks to get from israel to your house. But this is the cheapest way i've found to get them.


----------



## -Infidel- (Jun 14, 2012)

trickae said:


> thanks guys
> 
> I'm ordering a set of each type of Jazz III's off evilbay
> 
> ...



Were did you buy the petrucci pick from? Can't find them any were.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jun 18, 2012)

I have used the regular jazz III's for the last 7 years, and I just love the way they feel. I tried out the carbon fiber one's recently and found they were too stiff, although they did have more attack.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jun 18, 2012)

-Infidel- said:


> Were did you buy the petrucci pick from? Can't find them any were.



Dunlop Manufacturing 427PJP Picks, John Petrucci, 6/set | Full Compass


----------



## -Infidel- (Jun 19, 2012)

noise in my mind said:


> Dunlop Manufacturing 427PJP Picks, John Petrucci, 6/set | Full Compass



Yeah, i'm on back order with them.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jun 20, 2012)

-Infidel- said:


> Yeah, i'm on back order with them.



Let us know how they are when you get them!


----------



## sivart (Jun 20, 2012)

The regular jazz III's are the best for me but use what feels right for you.


----------



## PettyThief (Jun 21, 2012)

I like the max grip Jazz III's... I always go back to them no matter what I've been using.


----------



## trickae (Jul 5, 2012)

sorry guys forgot about this thread 

Since everything comes out about a decade later in Australia - I've gotten in touch with a music store in the US where they've ordered the JP signature ultex picks. Once these come in - i'll review all of them - as I think SS.org could use something like this.


----------



## -JeKo- (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, let us know how those JP Jazz IIIs feel like!


----------



## -JeKo- (Jul 5, 2012)

Double-post.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 5, 2012)

asilayamazing said:


> apparently the V-Picks "switchblade" i just bought is shaped exactly like a jazz iii little bigger and has hella attack made from HARD acrylic and they have a "stilleto" i have too same thing but smaller. and they dont ever seem to lose the point or knife edge i guess cus acrylic.
> 
> they have more attack than any pick i have tried, although i havent tried a jazz iii but i saw one the other day when i picked up another v-pick.
> all other picks sound so weak now, i try them every once in a while and im like "jeez what im gonna play a clean blues solo with this?!?" then grab the "switchblade" again
> ...



Yea... V-Picks seemed to lose their point faster than any other pick I've ever tried. And I paid fuckin' $7 for it. 

I tried the Small Pointed and the Screamer--both with the same result. And when I say fast I mean I was rounding off the point by the end of the first week.


----------



## -JeKo- (Jul 6, 2012)

But luckily when you buy a small pointed, you get three picks in one  They're nice picks but not too organic or natural sounding.


----------

